# Months that have an "R"



## stinky (Jun 6, 2009)

I've heard a rule about goats fertility. Is it that they are fertile, or not fertile, in months that have an r in them?


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I've heard that goats shouldn't eat rabbits in months with 'r' because of the risk of tularema. ;-)

Here is a study on season and temperature/rain concerning fertility:
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q= ... 7494,d.aWM


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

I didn't know goats could spell


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Just enough to procreate apparently. 

I'b lern 2 sp3l if i HAb 2 TO Pr0cree8 to


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Well seeing how the typical breeding season starts in September and runs through January... Id guess you would have more success just asking the goat what she things


----------

